# Hello from North Pole Alaska!!



## chris_nelson123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

Im glad I found this forum. I am starting my first bee hive this spring using a TBH that I have built myself. I look forward to learning from all of you thru this forum. Is there anyone here that keeps bees in Alaska? I welcome any advice you can give me.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi Chris, glad to have you on board as a new beekeeper. 
akDan is a beekeeper in these forums that lives in North Pole also. He sometimes visits the beesource chat room late at night, you might want to drop in and chat sometimes.


----------



## chris_nelson123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Ray, thanks I will definitely be looking for him in these forums.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, I think there are a couple Alaskans here, & several Canadians.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Chris!


----------



## Dagwoodzz (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Chris, Just noticed you were from North Pole. Beautiful place, visited the Flint Hills Refinery a couple of times. 

Good luck with your TBH. I am in the same boat as I have my first TBH this year. Fortunately for me the temperature is much more forgiving in the deep south. 

Again wish you well!


----------



## chris_nelson123 (Feb 26, 2014)

Dagwoodz, your right the deep south is much different lol. Except the past couple of days it has been colder here in fort polk than it has been in north pole. Im at fort polk unti the end of this month.


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, top bar might be harder in extreme cold. check out the forum on here for some advice


----------

